# Hazardious wastes, costly debris



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm a FNG. I've been a sub for a FAS vendor since feb 2010 (untill Aug last summer when they lost the fannie contract). After a few months in the end there they changed the rules on thier pay rates as far as "hazards" IE paints, electronics, tires, ect....
I'm now a P&P vendor for Safeguard and don't get alot of "trash outs". I just did a convey condition order and have to remove debris along with about 50 gals of paint, electronics (tvs) and some tires. In the old days (a year ago) we billed for each of these hazards, now I don't know how this works. Yes I'm very new to invoicing and only just got over the hump of "credentialing" How do you invoice these items?


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

1st of all make sure you have all the lic to carry all the items. In state of CA you are only permitted to haul 9 tires at a time. Any more you have to have a TPID number and paper trail. Hazard hauling = alot of paper work for not enough pay imo


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gary,

Last I heard SG bills it by the CYD on the hazards. I know a couple of our companies started this just before we quit. They were saying 27 gallon cans of paints per cyd, oils were the same. Tires were 3 per cyd. 

I have a "landfill breakdown" line item sheet that was printed from Waste Management for MN that shows disposal costs....Car tire $5, Car tire w/rim $6, Truck tire $7, Truck w/rim $8, Farm tire $25, Appliances $23 per item, copy machine and electronics $30, Couch $21 per item AND UNACCEPTABLE ITEMS;;;;;::::: used oils, paints, flourescent bulbs, yard waste, batteries, fridges etc etc.

We submitted this list and they would allow us to charge "per item". If you need just shoot an p.m. and I'll email it to you. 

Also if anyone in the Twin Cities area needs a list, with phone numbers (names on some), to all the utility providers just let me know and I'll shoot that to you too.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Please shoot one for me too


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I have gotten them to pay for hazards on the REO side above the typical per CYD, if the hazards are excessive(ex, we did 100 tires from a property). 

Haven't had much luck on the P&P side, but we haven't run across any with an excessive amount of hazards either. But they are at HUD rates here, which is higher than their REO pricing.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Gary,
> 
> Last I heard SG bills it by the CYD on the hazards. I know a couple of our companies started this just before we quit. They were saying 27 gallon cans of paints per cyd, oils were the same. Tires were 3 per cyd.
> 
> ...




Guys like this offering that is what this forum is all about .. im warm and fuzzy


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In some areas of the country, landfills are no longer accepting items such as tvs, electronics. Paint or hazard waste recyclers may be few and far between. Companies like Safeguard tend to give the new guy the bs line of "Sorry, it is considered debris and it pays by the cyd". Yes, bid it, provide copies of county or city regs, the dump fees from your landfill, tire recycler rates, etc. Unless you are willing to do all the legwork and then to stand your ground on it, you'll be eating some high end disposal rates.


----------



## Pres (Jan 1, 2013)

For anyone who doesn't know, Best Buy will recycle a lot of electronics for you for free. For larger items they require a purchase, but smaller items, including computers, monitors, and TVs under 32", they take for free. Here's a list: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global-...cs/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Even systems for breaking down hazards and ping ponging accross town to each drop off site are man hours and overhead that the Regional or National isn't covering the cost of, you are.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Pres said:


> For anyone who doesn't know, Best Buy will recycle a lot of electronics for you for free. For larger items they require a purchase, but smaller items, including computers, monitors, and TVs under 32", they take for free. Here's a list: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global-...cs/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025


I'm not sure if they are national, or not, but Goodwill takes electronics for free for recycling. Around here, they will even give you a receipt for the "donation" for income tax purposes. Best thing is they don't require any purchase and will take any size item working or not. I dropped off a 60" projection tv that was broken while donating some other items. No questions asked and I get the receipts for my accountant. :thumbup:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> In some areas of the country, landfills are no longer accepting items such as tvs, electronics. Paint or hazard waste recyclers may be few and far between. Companies like Safeguard tend to give the new guy the bs line of "Sorry, it is considered debris and it pays by the cyd". Yes, bid it, provide copies of county or city regs, the dump fees from your landfill, tire recycler rates, etc. Unless you are willing to do all the legwork and then to stand your ground on it, you'll be eating some high end disposal rates.



by us in our county transfer stations we get hit like this 

5 for a tv or electronic deal
5 for a tire up to 18 
6 for a tire over 18 
they have waste oil containers no charge just weight on trailer 
no paint unless its been kitty littered and thats only latex 

85.00per ton 20 minimum to cross the scale 

okay using that rough guideline lets create a scenario 


10 tvs @ 50 pounds = 500 lbs qtr ton ( we all have had the 30 tv house )
20 [email protected] 25 pounds= 500 lbs qtr ton

1000 lbs net 42.50
tires 20 100.00 
tvs 10 50.00
labor O/H 100.00
total 292.50 bill to contractor from landfill

the CUYD on that,

( loose stack ) 5 cuyds on the tires 
3 cuyds on the tvs 
8 total @ 20 per =160.00 billable 

to make something that resembles money here 

you need to invoice both ways Haz rate+Cuyds rate = invoiceable amount 


dont for get " pick and Sort or handling time. these items need to go on and off the trailer grouped properly ie our land fill has trailers for haz mats across the campus so thats another time factor etc etc 

okay thats the way i bill it 

this is how i handle it ( the spin ) 


tires go to frank the tire guy @ 2 per he is a recycler and on my way home 
tvs go to to the scrap man @ 5 per he disassembles and recycles 
metals go to scrap yard if i have room or set on curb for locals 

same scenario 

20 tires 40.00 from me 
10 tvs 50.00 from me 
90.00 outta pocket from me 

i eat it on the tvs recycling wise 0 but its a eco friendly deal 
tires are good money made 60 
cuyds were okay made 160
saved a half ton in tipping 42 (didnt go)


there ya go 8 cuyds " tipped for free" 


262.00 for 2 hours billable 90 outta pocket 172.00 net 


its not much but its a profit 
if we hadnt billed Haz rate+Cuyds rate= billable 

we would have lost 160.00 on that


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> by us in our county transfer stations we get hit like this
> 
> 5 for a tv or electronic deal
> 5 for a tire up to 18
> ...




just read where to tip the tvs VERY COOL add 50.00 to net


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> just read where to tip the tvs VERY COOL add 50.00 to net


It's $15 per tire here. 
$35-$55for appliances
$75 for TV's


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> It's $15 per tire here.
> $35-$55for appliances
> $75 for TV's


I hope you have a Goodwill or Best Buy to take them (TV's)! 

My freon containing appliances are $35 each as well and I still looking for a legal eco friendly way to dispose of them cheaper.......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> just read where to tip the tvs VERY COOL add 50.00 to net


The downside is every national or regional lurking here just read the same thing and now won't let us bid them.:sad:

I can see the mass email that starts off something like "Due to our extensive research, we've found a way to 'help' our contractors become more profitable. This quick tip is being shared to help you reduce your costs and therefore we will no longer accept bids to remove items like electronics".....


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Why don't you guys take the appliances to a scrap metal place. Most take the stuff for free or even pay you. Call a number on a telephone pole and some scraper will pick it up for free. I get paid $30 for every fridge I drop off, and check with your landfills most have a couple days a month where they take all the paint for free. Check with some paint stores, some will take the paint and mix it all up and give it away to low income or habait.

Alot of scrap metal pay for tv's and e-waste now.

We get paid .17 cent a pound for all e-waste that we drop off, they take tv's computer stuff, cell phones any that has comptuer chips in it.

I just took a load of scrap tv's and metal from trash out back last week and walked out with a check for $785


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Why don't you guys take the appliances to a scrap metal place. Most take the stuff for free or even pay you. Call a number on a telephone pole and some scraper will pick it up for free. I get paid $30 for every fridge I drop off, and check with your landfills most have a couple days a month where they take all the paint for free. Check with some paint stores, some will take the paint and mix it all up and give it away to low income or habait.
> 
> Alot of scrap metal pay for tv's and e-waste now.
> 
> ...


I wish I could. Right now, I take all metals including non freon containing appliances in for recycling. Around here, electronics and freon appliances aren't accepted by the recyclers. 

I will have to check with habitat on the paint. Never thought of that one. Thanks for the tip. :thumbup: 

I do keep all drylok and kilz and Bin products for painting over graffiti though. The rest of the paint gets filled with kitty litter for disposal.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> The downside is every national or regional lurking here just read the same thing and now won't let us bid them.:sad:
> 
> I can see the mass email that starts off something like "Due to our extensive research, we've found a way to 'help' our contractors become more profitable. This quick tip is being shared to help you reduce your costs and therefore we will no longer accept bids to remove items like electronics".....




Don't give the non geniuses any ideas. lol




As for freon, I've heard of guys even the "authorized" collection centers just bust a line and then claim it was that way when it was brought in.

I'd never do that, its illegal.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Don't give the non geniuses any ideas. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My recycling center requires them to be tagged with some sort of identification number and the contact info from the person/company that reclaimed the freon. Without it, they won't take them.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> As for freon, I've heard of guys even the "authorized" collection centers just bust a line and then claim it was that way when it was brought in.
> 
> 
> I'd never do that, its illegal.



When I was employed by a national in home appliance repair company, my "mentor" claimed to often release refrigerants without capture inside the customers home-- He policy was "no big deal its only a few ounces no need to waste time with the vac pump, tank, scale and documentation". Needless to say he is no longer in the trade.


Not only is it illegal prosecution carries HUGE fines. The feds don't want the stuff vented to the atmosphere for good reason. 

The R134 used today is not as harmful as the R12 used in small appliances until 1994. But either way the stuff is damaging when released.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Usually if you remove the freon compressor they will accept it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Usually if you remove the freon compressor they will accept it.


Any tips on how to do this legally and free or really cheap?


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Any tips on how to do this legally and free or really cheap?


Obtain a CFC licence and recovery equipment!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

or have a friend in the hvac business that likes beer for payment. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

